# Another Early Christmas Present For My First Early Christmas Present



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I posted this on another fourm too so I can get as many opinions as possible. I'm looking for a stock for Mossy 500 I got, but locally can't find popular stocks to shoulder to see if I like them. I want to keep it as compact as possible for HD. So far it's between the ATI top folder, and the Knoxx SpecOps. I don't care much for side folders.

The price and the compact size of the top folder are great, but I hear it makes the safety on the Mossy impossible to get to, and I'm wondering how bad the metal butt is going to beat up my shoulder with the amount of shooting I do. 

The SpecOps is great looking, has recoil reduction so I can shoot all day long at the range, is adjustable,and I have heard nothing but good things about it. The added length worries me a little, and the price is up there.

What I need to know is, do you guys think the added length of the SpecOps is enough to take away from the maneuverability as a HD gun??


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Extra length on the stock end doesn't really decrease maneuverability if you handle the weapon correctly. Moving in port arms, underarm assault, Rhodesian Ready, and even Low Ready to a large degree...the stock length doesn't really matter in any of them, just the barrel length. Thus, the Knoxx stock seems by far the better choice.

Anyway, if you aren't at least somewhat conversant with weapon retention techniques, you're probably better off with a handgun for "roving" defense, and reserving the shotgun for fixed-point defense.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Mike. That's the info I was looking for. I appreciate it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Might want to look at www.tapco.com for some stocks.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I ended up going with the Knoxx SpecOps with the Powerpak, and the Hogue forearm. A little pricey but I seems that everyone really likes them. I'll give it a shot and see how well I like it.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I got in my SpecOps and everything yesterday, and got it put on this morning. I really like the whole set up. Only bad thing is I can't get out to the range until after Christmas to try it out.:smt022


----------

